# rapatrier les mails free sur mail



## estomak (5 Mars 2008)

bonjour
je ne parviens pas à rapatrier les mails de free sur mail.
j'ai beau entrer les bonnes coordonnéées (smtp.free.fr et ct.) , il ne parvient jamais a se connecter a mon webmail.
que faire?


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

*smtp.free.fr* sert à envoyer les messages.

Pour rapatrier les messages, c'est *pop.free.fr* qu'il faut utiliser comme serveur de réception.


----------



## estomak (5 Mars 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> *smtp.free.fr* sert à envoyer les messages.
> 
> Pour rapatrier les messages, c'est *pop.free.fr* qu'il faut utiliser comme serveur de réception.



oui j'entends bien, mais il faut les deux, non? pour envoyer et recevoir des messages lorsque tu configures un compte sur mail.
Mon but c'est d'envoyer un mail via mail, avec entete de mon adresse.free.fr.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2008)

serveur : pop.free.fr
utiliser SSL : NON
port 110
mot depasse

smtp.free.fr
reglage serveur
port 25
SANS cocher SSL 
Authentification : aucune


----------



## estomak (5 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> serveur : pop.free.fr
> utiliser SSL : NON
> port 110
> mot depasse
> ...



ah Miracle! ca marche!
merci beaucoup pascalformac!


----------



## rejane (22 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> serveur : pop.free.fr
> utiliser SSL : NON
> port 110
> mot depasse
> ...



1-sur mon compte Mail, il n'y a pas de SSL ni de Port
2- mon de passe ne reste pas enregistré dès que je change de page
3-j'ai remplacé rej...@free.fr par rej... dans nom d'utilisateur
4-le reste est conforme

Pourquoi le mot de passe ne reste pas inscrit dans la case appropriée?
à +


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2009)

rejane a dit:


> 1-sur mon compte Mail, il n'y a pas de SSL ni de Port


mais si !
onglet avancé




> 2- mon de passe ne reste pas enregistré dès que je change de page


ca c'est toi qui le dis
ca devient des points noirs et c'est normal


et STP rejane evite de nous faire courir partout
t'as déjà un fil actif


----------



## rejane (22 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais si !
> onglet avancé
> 
> 
> ...



OK, Pascalformac, mais c'est toi qui m'a renvoyé sur le lien de mail free sur mail


----------



## carof69 (19 Avril 2010)

bonjour je me permet de vous envoyer ce message car j'ai l impression que vous maitrisez parfaitement mac 
j'ai achete depuis peu un imac de bureau le dernier je n'ai jamais utilise auparavant mac j'ai toujours eu des ordinateurs avec windows
j'ai lu ce que vous avez noté pour les mails mais en faisant rtout ce qui a ete dit j'ai un probleme pour envoez les mails pas pour les recevoirs 
quand j'envoi un mail cela me note Les connexions au serveur « smtp.free.fr » sur les ports par défaut ont expiré.

Sélectionnez un serveur d&#8217;envoi différent dans la liste ci-dessous ou*cliquez*sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte d&#8217;envoi jusqu&#8217;à ce qu&#8217;il puisse être envoyé.
je ne sais pas quoi faire j espere que vous saurez me repondre
ps si vous connaissez un site pour savoir comment utiliser mac simplement merci de me l indiquer


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2010)

Et hop !

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR
en anglais:
http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos
tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------

